# Supernatural 1967 Chevy Impala 4 Door "Metallicar"



## airdave

The Show: Supernatural 
The Car: 1967 Chevy Impala 4 Door (Black)
Dubbed: "Metallicar"

Anyone know of a diecast or model of this car?
Or even a suitable donor for modding.

My Daughter is a huge fan of this show (actually I like it too) and shes into cars too,
so I would like to present her with a model of the "Metallicar".


----------



## airdave

*42,219 Hobbytalk members and not one reply to this query?

LOL

I know, I know...more important things to do! lol*

well if anyone has any suggestions...
I'll be here awhile!​


----------



## alex1485

my reply is, why do you center your messages


----------



## airdave

The Show: Supernatural
The Car: 1967 Chevy Impala 4 Door (Black)
Dubbed: "Metallicar"

Anyone know of a diecast or model of this car?
Or even a suitable donor for modding.​
My Daughter is a huge fan of this show (actually I like it too) and shes into cars too,
so I would like to present her with a model of the "Metallicar".















_is that better?_​


----------



## scrambler81

You should probably try this on the Diecast or Model board, you'll have a better chance at connecting there. I gotta tell you, being a 4 door might make it tough to find, the two doors are the popular choice for models.


----------



## airdave

scrambler81 said:


> You should probably try this on the Diecast or Model board, you'll have a better chance at connecting there. I gotta tell you, being a 4 door might make it tough to find, the two doors are the popular choice for models.



oh I hear ya!
its for that exact reason (a four door!) that i thought someone might have an idea or suggestion.

...Diecast or Model, I was completely unsure of what I was gonna end up with, that I wasn't confident to post in either of those categories...? lol

its not a big deal...just wondered if anyone might have ideas.


----------



## scrambler81

There are guys on the diecast board that seem to know every diecast car ever made, so it's a good place to start.


----------



## airdave

scrambler81 said:


> There are guys on the diecast board that seem to know every diecast car ever made, so it's a good place to start.


understood...okay, I will post it up.
thanks


----------

